# Mitti Musallman - Explained To My Best Ability



## nijjharjatt (Oct 1, 2009)

Admin note: Forum member ji - The thread starter has proffered  many distortions of Gurbani, gurmat and Sikh history on this thread.* Read with caution. *


mÚ 1 ] (466-5)
First Mehl:
imtI muslmwn kI pyVY peI kuim@Awr ] (466-5, Awsw, mhlw 1)
m*i*tt*ee* m*u*salam*aa*n k*ee* p*ae*rr*ai* p*ee* k*u*m*i*ha*aa*r ||
The clay of the Muslim's grave becomes clay for the potter's wheel.
This is not right. First know who is a Mussallman and then you will know the clay whether it is the “salt of the earth”, son of Man or a saltless clay, the sons of Satan. Living Bani, His Word, talks about living persons and not the dead.
GiV BWfy ietw kIAw jldI kry pukwr ] (466-6, Awsw, mhlw 1)
gharr bh*aa(n)*dd*ae* e*i*tt*aa* k*eeaa* jaladh*ee* kar*ae* p*u*k*aa*r ||
Pots and bricks are fashioned from it, and it cries out as it burns.
Our physical body is a Bhhandah that was fashioned by Brahma, the Kumihaaar and it is compared to raw or green Kachhi brick that needs firing in the kiln to make it a baked or fired brick that can last. Same way, we need to be truthfull that is Kachha Bhhandah that even the Kachha Brahmin Guru can prepare. The person’s faith is baked or roasted in the Kiln of Bani or His Word during which the heart is cleansed of the Five, Kaam, Karodhh, Lobhh, Moh and Hankaar, then the person resists with the firy sparks shreded by the person’s heart that resists the purification. When Munn is purified and the person is sealed to serve God only or become a Gurmukh, that is called Musallman in Arabic, a person who performs merciful deeds and washes the filth of mind or Munn over his own heart – Musallman moom dill howae; antar di mall dill tae dhowae – then he becomes Perfect Musallmaan. Thus, a liar or greedy person cannot be a Musallman but an infidel or *****. Thus, there are many Kafirs and that is why Satguru Nanak Dev Ji had to define a Mussallman as Christ Jesus defined a True Rabbi in Matt.13.52. Bhagat Kabir Ji and Satguru Nanak Dev Ji clarified many misconceptions of Islam, a Universal religion of all the faithful to God people. Thus, a Gurmukh Sikh Pir Mian Mir Ji, a Perfect Mussallman laid the Foundation Stone of Harmandir Sahib, the Replacement of Jerusalem’s Holiest of Holy Temple of God. As to be a Mussallman is not a joke, so is to be a Sikh as there are many around of beards and turbans fanatics who even do not know their tribal fathers, Kachha Peo, never mind our Pukka spiritual Father God, Ram, Allah, Rabb, etc.
jil jil rovY bpuVI JiV JiV pvih AMigAwr ] (466-6, Awsw, mhlw 1)
jal jal r*o*v*ai* bap*u*rr*ee* jharr jharr paveh*i* a(n)g*iaa*r ||
The poor clay burns, burns and weeps, as the fiery coals fall upon it.
The poor person when he presents himself to the purifying Fire of His Word, resists and cries when those Five temptations of heart or Munn - mind are over powered by the holy ghost or Budhi. Haumae, Munn, Budhhi and Chitt are the Four spiritual progressive stages of soul for Salvation or Marrying our Father God. Mind is fired in the winnowing Fire of His Word for sealing oneself in the Service of God. 
nwnk ijin krqY kwrxu kIAw so jwxY krqwru ]2] (466-7, Awsw, mhlw 1)
n*aa*nak j*i*n karath*ai* k*aa*ran k*eeaa* s*o* j*aa*n*ai* karath*aa*r ||2||
_O Nanak, the Creator created the creation; the Creator Lord alone knows. ||2||_

_Oh Nanak, our Father according to Whom all that you see happens, Karta, He knows how this Winnowing Fire of His Word works in the heart of every person. That is, the pre-destined people present themselves to this Winnowing Fire of their Free wills and they get themselves sealed to serve God of their own accord. That is, we go for the Lights of Christ Jesus, Nanak, Apostles, etc of our own accord and no one forces us to do so unlike the Agents of Satan, the Rabbis, Brahmins, Mullahs, etc do, who enforce their wills. We enjoy Free will in our Father by becoming the Freemen, solitary or Niyarae to become Khhalas, Pure. Remember that God being Spirit is not the Creator of Nature but the Essence that makes the Nature living. Soul emanates from our Father and this Christ Jesus demonstrated when He made twelve sparrows of clay and put life into them and they flew away stunning the Rabbi and Joseph, who had come to rebuke Him for working on Sabbath, a Day devoted for philanthropy in the name of God but the dead to spirit Rabbis asked their people not to work at all._


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 1, 2009)

*re: Mitti Musallman - explained to my best ability *

*a Universal religion of all the faithful to God people. 

*It is logically impossible for a religion to be universal and then at the same time populated only by a select group. In the context of your essay, some people are the cowboys and other people are the bandits, and the cowboys got religion, and the bandits are damned. So how can any of the article appeal to a reasonable mind.*
*


----------



## harbansj24 (Oct 2, 2009)

Its best not to respond to insane posts


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 2, 2009)

Guru Piayario jios..

Actually ALL GURBANI laos ahs a Timeless SPIRITUAL Meaning as well..The Traditional one about Mittee musslaman ki, graves and bhandeh etc is correct...
BUT the alternative "meaning" of our BODY the kachee mittee that has to undergo the burning desires of the five robbers, and finally when we do WIN that battle/War we become Pakkeh bhandeh...also has merit. Our "bodies" do cry out..for Kaam. Lobh, Hnakaar..and we have to use Naam to Put out these fires that burn insoide us...Gurbani tells us..the DOG of LOBH is continously barking inside us...incessantly..24/7..365 days and nights...and we can silence it and achieve inner peace...Bureh kaam ko utth khaloyaeah..and for GOOD..we feel so sleepy !! that is our status...and we MUST BURN them all to  achieve Gurmukhta...

Since I teach adults and teenagers and children of all ages and nationalities about Gurbani..i come across all types of aarths, interpretations, logic..illogic..and when we do discuss these..we find there is Merit..sometimes a 4 year old makes sense..and a 90 year old seems INSANE..BUT we MUST have the STRENGTH of our convictions to ANSWER ALL...kich sunneah..kich kaheayeah..I am constantly amazed at how Gurbani is seen by all and sundry....it is like the RAINBOW..to each onlooker/gazer..the rainbow seems specially near..and personal....


----------



## nijjharjatt (Oct 2, 2009)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Guru Piayario jios..
> 
> Actually ALL GURBANI laos ahs a Timeless SPIRITUAL Meaning as well..The Traditional one about Mittee musslaman ki, graves and bhandeh etc is correct...
> BUT the alternative "meaning" of our BODY the kachee mittee that has to undergo the burning desires of the five robbers, and finally when we do WIN that battle/War we become Pakkeh bhandeh...also has merit. Our "bodies" do cry out..for Kaam. Lobh, Hnakaar..and we have to use Naam to Put out these fires that burn insoide us...Gurbani tells us..the DOG of LOBH is continously barking inside us...incessantly..24/7..365 days and nights...and we can silence it and achieve inner peace...Bureh kaam ko utth khaloyaeah..and for GOOD..we feel so sleepy !! that is our status...and we MUST BURN them all to achieve Gurmukhta...
> ...


 
That is the way to react or vet other people's thought and not to shut them down as these moderators do close my topics at their wills because they cannot grasp or stand the Gospel Truth.  Kacha Bhanda is Hindu and the Pakka Bhandah is a Mussallmaan of the type of Pir Mian Mir Ji or the Gurmukh Sikhs.  Mohammedan Kafirs are many as there are Sikh fanatics.


----------

